# Babyz :3



## fairyring (Jun 4, 2015)

So in 1999, a company called Mindscape (now known as Ubisoft) released a game called Babyz to go along with their Dogz and Catz games. The Petz games allowed you to adopt and care for virtual pets, but Babyz took it one step further, allowing you to adopt, play with, and care for virtual babies! These babyz start out only knowing how to crawl on their bellies and baby-babble, but as you play, they learn how to talk, crawl on all fours, and even eventually stand up! They have personalities-- some are happy-go-lucky, while others seem to be grumpy all the time. They like or dislike different foods and toys and even get along with or detest different babyz.

After the game came out, a community formed around it. The community brought babyz up to an even higher level, learning how to alter the hairstyles, clothing, toys, and other aspects of the game to create truly customizable and amazing babyz. That community, which has been around since the game came out in 1999, still exists to this day and is very active, thriving, and tightly-knit. 

Essentially Babyz are like adorable pixel adoptables (which I know many of us love) except interactive!


















I'm telling you all this because I wanted to know if there was anyone out there who played this game as a kid and wondered what ever happened to it? Or people who played the petz games, perhaps? The community forum (Milk) is always welcoming new members and can easily help you to obtain a copy of the game as well.


----------



## TheFlyingSeal (Jun 4, 2015)

i am afraid


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 4, 2015)

Uncanny valley is uncanny.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, why does there need to be a Z at the end?


----------



## fairyring (Jun 4, 2015)

TheFlyingSeal said:


> i am afraid



rofl yeah we've found there's usually two types of people-- those who think they're adorable and those who think they're creepy. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

TheFlyingSeal said:


> i am afraid



this.. gives me nightmare indeed


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Also, why does there need to be a Z at the end?




To be hip and cool 



Though honestly, when I saw the title I was expecting 'Baby Z' with the Z standing for zombie. I'm glad it wasn't.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Also, why does there need to be a Z at the end?



because it's a 90's game obvs


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 4, 2015)

I remember Catz, I think I had Catz 4. It came with a head set as I recall so you could 'talk' to your cats and kittens, haven't thought about that in years. Never heard of Babyz tbh but it doesn't look like something I'd enjoy.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 4, 2015)

I had Dogz lmao. I played on it at a friend's house and I thought it was legit the coolest thing ever. I got it for Christmas that year and I was so hyped. xD I remember my dog had puppies and I was like!!! omg!!! I remember I went out for an afterschool club and my brother was playing on it at the time, and then when my mum and him came to pick me up, he was telling me that the mum dog had puppies and I was so excited!!! x3 LOL. Anyways it was a cute game (kind of like a low budget Nintendogs that was no where near as entertaining...), but I have never heard of this... Babyz... Game... it actually looks kinda creepy...


----------



## fairyring (Jun 4, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I remember Catz, I think I had Catz 4. It came with a head set as I recall so you could 'talk' to your cats and kittens, haven't thought about that in years. Never heard of Babyz tbh but it doesn't look like something I'd enjoy.



yeah, babyz has that too so you can talk to them. :3 i greatly prefer babyz to petz though haha, it's so much more interesting and fun.


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2015)

sunshinetea said:


> yeah, babyz has that too so you can talk to them. :3 i greatly prefer babyz to petz though haha, it's so much more interesting and fun.



Along with the creepy babies, this reminds me a lot of that 'Seaman' thing on the Dreamcast.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 24, 2015)

i mod this game pretty frequently, thought i'd show off some of the custom babyz i've done recently!  note that none of this has been edited or drawn-on; all these have actually been modified in the game's coding :]





pearl, a beach-themed baby.





shimmering gemstone baby





daydream baby with clouds in her hair





snow-themed baby





baked goods baby





firefly-themed baby

i do customs like these all the time over at milk <3


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

nightmare fuel

- - - Post Merge - - -

but seriously i remember playing dogz and catz for the gameboy, talk about addiction >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

pearl is cute c:


----------

